# problema para subir pagina a hosting...ayudenme =(

## orfesth

Hola me llamo carlos y les digo antes que todo , disculpen ya que nuevo en este mundo de subir archivos a internet y puede que pregunte cosas muy faciles para ustedes pero para mi es un poco complicado ya que nunca habia hecho esto =(

Bueno les cuento que he creado una pagina web el cual la cree con dreamweaver y me compre un hosting para poder subir la pagina web pero no lo puedo subir ya que no me deja entrar al sitio ftp

me sale esto: 

Estado:	Conectando a 208.101.21.82:21...

Estado:	Conexión establecida, esperando el mensaje de bienvenida...

Respuesta:	220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------

Respuesta:	220-You are user number 2 of 50 allowed.

Respuesta:	220-Local time is now 23:56. Server port: 21.

Respuesta:	220-This is a private system - No anonymous login

Respuesta:	220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.

Respuesta:	220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.

Comando:	USER divastoadmin

Respuesta:	331 User divasto OK. Password required

Comando:	PASS ********

Respuesta:	530 Login authentication failed

Error:	Error crítico

Error:	No se pudo conectar al servidor

Creo que el password esta erroneo pero la empresa que me vendio el hosting me dice que es correcta ....  quiszas hize algo mal o no se...  :Crying or Very sad: 

1.-que podria ser??

2.-no tengo un dominio comprado todavia ...se puede subir a la  pagina ftp sin necesidad de tener dominio ???

3.-necesito un programa aparte de filezilla para trabajar ???

4.- alguien me podria dar pasos exactos para poder subir con exito mi pagina...les prregunto a ustedes por que se nota que saben y me gustaria aprender tal como ustedes aprendieron por primera vez    :Razz: 

PD: LE HE CAMBIADO EL NOMBRE DE USUARIO COMO PARA VER SI ME SALE INCORRECTO ,PERO ME RECONOCE COMO QUE TAMBIEN ES UN NOMBRE CORRECTO EJEMPLO:

(Comando:	USER BLABLABLA

Respuesta:	331 User BLABLABLA OK. Password required

PERO DESPUES ME APARECE EL MISMO ERROR:

Comando:	PASS ********

Respuesta:	530 Login authentication failed

Error:	Error crítico

Error:	No se pudo conectar al servidor

AYUDENME =(

----------

## Luciernaga

Pregunto: ¿y porque pagas cuando lo puedes hacer gratis?

Hosting gratuito: http://www.razyhosting.com/

El cómo manejarlo: http://www.comocreartuweb.com/

Espero que te sirva de algo ... saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## demostenes

Evidentemente o estás poniendo mal el usuario o la clave. 

Lo raro es que te hayan dado alojamiento sin tener un dominio. Nunca he tenido problemas al subir nada a la web de la empresa siempre que he puesto correctamente usuario y clave. 

Con el filezilla no puedo ayudarte, uso el gftp.

Saludos cordiales

----------

## Stolz

 *Quote:*   

> Comando: USER divastoadmin
> 
> Respuesta: 331 User divasto OK. Password required 
> 
> 

 

Algo no me cuadra, fíkate en el usuario que envías y en el que se recibe, no coinciden. No se por qué ocurre, pero esa puede ser la causa

----------

